# Daytime calling: how do you start?



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

When it comes to calling during the daylight hours how do you usualy start your sequence? Howls? Distress? I usualy start with an interogation howl or two, then distress..maybe a challenge to switch it up, then a different distress sound. Just looking for as many different techniques there all, and seeing if there may be more to gain from any. Thanks


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Also, whats your succes with your strategies?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I almost always start with distress but at a very low volume, maybe even just some rodent squeaks if I am in the forest and if I am in more open country I still start off with low volume distress what most would call a coaxer. I tend to stay away from coyote vocals, not saying they dont work, but for me I have called way more in with straight distress sounds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

How do you want to gauge success? That depends alot on the number of coyotes in an area. I generaly call in areas that are called alot, just because there are alot of hunters where I live and I mean alot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

During the middle of the day it is all distress for me. I will howl at first light and dusk (invite, or interrogation). If I were hunting this time of year I might be more likely to howl all times of day.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> How do you want to gauge success? That depends alot on the number of coyotes in an area. I generaly call in areas that are called alot, just because there are alot of hunters where I live and I mean alot.


Well, all things aside, more from distress or howling lol. Good point tho


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I almost always start with distress but at a very low volume, maybe even just some rodent squeaks if I am in the forest and if I am in more open country I still start off with low volume distress what most would call a coaxer. I tend to stay away from coyote vocals, not saying they dont work, but for me I have called way more in with straight distress sounds.


Same here.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> During the middle of the day it is all distress for me. I will howl at first light and dusk (invite, or interrogation). If I were hunting this time of year I might be more likely to howl all times of day.


Do they just not respond to your dog vocals? Maybe im crazy but i think i get a little more action by howling. Maybe just gotta work on my distress sounds? Ha


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If they are in the area they respond. Not always vocal, sometimes they will just show up. I use distress calls of some kind 90% of the time after a howl, so it is hard to say which they are coming for. (Probably both) I would say if you are able to howl than you are probably doing just fine on your distress sound. I think the higher success rate with howling is due to the time of year you are hunting. This time of year I would be using vocals more than other times of year. (Late spring and summer)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Rick, if I were to use vocal more it would be in the summer. But never forget pressure could be a reason one works better also. If everyone around your area is howling, distress wouild probably work better and vice versa.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

+1 on the different sounds from everyone else.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I agree with Rick, if I were to use vocal more it would be in the summer. But never forget pressure could be a reason one works better also. If everyone around your area is howling, distress wouild probably work better and vice versa.


An excellent point.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok..so what do you think about vocals in the winter/mating months? I understand distress is probably better due to the lack of easy snacks, but a lonely female interogation? Idk, just works for me for some reason lol


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

When you fellas are talking distress calls are you talking pup/coyote distress or rodent distress.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am talking distress in general. Just the sounds of something having a very terrible thing happening to them and them screaming for their life.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Same here. It would be anything in distress. Deer, rabbit, mouse..........

Sage Howling can and, if done correctly, will work all times of year. For better or worse depending on time of year and geographic region. (Not East vs. West. Variances will happen even within your own state.) As I think you are pointing out it depends on what you are saying also. An interrogation howl will work year round. Same with the invite howl. I think challenges are less likely to work any time of year with best results being in the spring and summer months. As Mr. Cronk says, "Sound friendly and you are less likely to scare anyone." Although he kinda scares me.... LOL


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Hahah well i have another question as well.. Why start quiet? My thinking is if an animal is dieing it dont care how loud its being while its seeing the last seconds of its life. Example, ive had yotes howl at me less than 100yd away n they dont hold back. Does your dog bark quiet when you tell him to speak?


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Just my opinion i guess lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have never really put much thought into it. I just start out lowish volume. I suppose if something is close by and you are too loud you might sound unnatural..... or even frighten the critter. Just guessing there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Howling I pretty much have one volume... Loud.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

I can see that. I just feel as if that would excits them more than anything.. Hearing something die close to them like that..easy meal ha.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are real close to a coyote and blow the call to loud it will turn and run. I have seen this happen. They arent stupid, a call is louder than what they are use to hearing most of the time. They can hear a call probably from a mile away. So a loud call close would be like putting an air horn up to your ear and blowing it, I think you would run too. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the analogy Ed.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Good point.. Ive seen em hang up while half way thru a distress sequence so i guess i can live with that analogy ha


----------

